# Lost Audio



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

This morning (with the latest push of an update on the endless updates to the new driver app), I lost audio from the Uber Nav. Yes, I have toggles sound on and off from within the app; yes, I have done a hard reboot; yes audio is working with everything else (google maps, Lyft, Waze, porn). Anyone else have the issue today for the first time? (Using Pixel with Pie OS)


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. 
I never update FUber app as soon as they release.


----------



## OUTANABOUT (Feb 23, 2018)

Yes , I have a moto g5plus phone 7.0 os , same thing no voice after last update frustrating to keep having to look at phone while driving. Uber tells me to clear cache ( no help ) I uninstalled app and reinstalled ( no help ) I wonder if they care?


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Same problem maybe the tech people should keep their hands above the table when they play with app


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Same problem here. Uber advised hard reboot. So did that, forgot password, LoL.

But will see today if that worked.

Thought I hurt her feelings and she wasn't speaking to me.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

Saltminer said:


> This morning (with the latest push of an update on the endless updates to the new driver app), I lost audio from the Uber Nav. Yes, I have toggles sound on and off from within the app; yes, I have done a hard reboot; yes audio is working with everything else (google maps, Lyft, Waze, porn). Anyone else have the issue today for the first time? (Using Pixel with Pie OS)


YES ! When I started on Friday night it was working....Then it just quit. And it hasn't come back since. I went to the greenlight hub yesterday but they were already closed. I have checked everything and done all that stuff too. My other apps audio works fine...... Anyone help it's way hard to drive in busy traffic without audio... At least for me it is....


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

KC4EVR said:


> YES ! When I started on Friday night it was working....Then it just quit. And it hasn't come back since. I went to the greenlight hub yesterday but they were already closed. I have checked everything and done all that stuff too. My other apps audio works fine...... Anyone help it's way hard to drive in busy traffic without audio... At least for me it is....


KC, ya could use Google maps or waze just for now.
A bit of a change but works.

LoL, I have been missing turns all day.
Not great for ratings....

Oh! After doing as directed, still no go.

It also corresponds with a recent update. I looked. There is another available. On way home and will try that.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Same thing here. Very frustrating.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Gonna try deleting and reinstalling app. There is an update available. But think that's what started this fresh fun.

One thing. After getting used to having to pay closer attention and constantly looking over at it. Kinda nice for her to shut the hell up and stop interrupting what ever podcast/story/book I'm listening to.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

LOL I know I gotta man's voice... He sounds kinda feminine though....It was nice to have some peace and quiet for when he was telling me the wrong way to get to the rider and "make a u turn" "make a u turn" into an alley...LOL Most of the time okay. I just had one of my friendly passengers even get the directions on her google maps and turn up the volume from the back seat....LOL


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

KC4EVR said:


> LOL I know I gotta man's voice... He sounds kinda feminine though....It was nice to have some peace and quiet for when he was telling me the wrong way to get to the rider and "make a u turn" "make a u turn" into an alley...LOL Most of the time okay. I just had one of my friendly passengers even get the directions on her google maps and turn up the volume from the back seat....LOL


Ha, I thought it was a female voice? Been so long since I heard it, dunno now.

I do say a lot that "I'm sick of her telling me what to do" (Thought that was why she stopped talking to me after that, snork)

One really annoying thing that is some times good about uber nav, or at least I think is both good and bad. Passing every exit, it tells you to keep going straight. Over and over. Some times past streets. It's great for busy, complicated areas. But on long, nothing to do straight roads/hwys, it can be annoying.

Google and Waze don't talk as much. But addresses always seem different between google/Waze and what's on the Uber app. I always thought that was deliberate so we'd use Uber nav?


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

Still no audio today; going to delete and reinstall the app later this morning. Other issues: huge lag in switching from the app to google maps for nav (much worse than Lyft); get a frozen blue banner on the bottom of the app fairly often. Latter is just a nuisance


----------



## UberAwkwardAcuraGirl (Oct 11, 2018)

I also thought it was a woman's voice. I often tell pax I'm not sure why I still trust her -- she gives really bad directions & sometimes I think she's trying to kill me. Yet, here I am listening to this clueless woman.  And I'm a woman.


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

small Bluetooth bud in my left ear; no one hears her/him except me; in other words, I navigate based upon the little voice in my head that only I can hear


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

UberAwkwardAcuraGirl said:


> I also thought it was a woman's voice. I often tell pax I'm not sure why I still trust her -- she gives really bad directions & sometimes I think she's trying to kill me. Yet, here I am listening to this clueless woman.  And I'm a woman.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Danny3xd said:


> KC, ya could use Google maps or waze just for now.
> A bit of a change but works.
> 
> LoL, I have been missing turns all day.
> ...


Uber ALWAYS changes things that WE suffer for.
" Partner"



Saltminer said:


> small Bluetooth bud in my left ear; no one hears her/him except me; in other words, I navigate based upon the little voice in my head that only I can hear


The" little voice " tells me to put pax in trunk and drive across state lines.
Then give myself a Tip & 5 stars.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

well I got the man's voice from the google map app. It gives you a choice of male or female voices and they come in different pitches.. I got tired of feeling like my Mother was in my car with me all the time.....LOL However after that I ONLY GOT THE DUDES VOICE IN MY UBER APP. That stupid lady is still there in the google map, however the man has went MIA... It's not like this just happened either.. I have had that voice for about a year now, no problems at all, not until I got the new app that was..... I tried working for a while today with no audio and it suks...I was in the Silicon Valley, and it hopefully will work again. I really felt like an idiot a few times... I NEED HIM>>>>I depend on him....OH MR UBER AUDIO DUDE, WHERE ART THOU?????? lol


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

2 funny. Think we all have cursed her, him. My ex says I scream at it in my sleep.

Going on day 5 or 6 and still MIA voice wise.

Ya know, while we are not the end consumers. We do pay Uber a lot. The product is not working properly.

But am enjoying it. 'Cept when I happily cruise past a turn or exit.

Call and wait until I hang up outa boredom. Just loven' how easy it is to report this. "Help" ha-ha. "Problems with app" leads you to some very interesting articles that always ask if they were helpful. Calling, some lovely musac. 

...and no definitives on whether or not 911 calls 911 or leaves a messege that they will be "happy to help with..." can-O-emails later.

Think I need a nap.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mary E Kilby (Oct 17, 2018)

I've had the same issue. Tweeted Uber Support. Got a response that its a known issue and their working on it .So next month maybe?!


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

I went over to the Uber Greenlight Hub last week... The guy kinda chuckled, and said "yea it's been happening to alot of drivers but they are working on it"... As if he knows what its like to be stuck in the silicon valley the rush hour and then trying to keep looking at your phone to see the next turn before you accidentally pass it or are in the wrong lane etc... I tried using the other map apps but thats just as bad because you gotta toggle with them and they don't always correlate with the same directions the uber app has given... As well as sometimes they are both wrong. My riders have been helpful, however I do think this has affected my tip income.......I hope it comes back soon.....


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Since getting used to it silent. Kinda liking it that way. Might keep it silent.

Or, in STFU Mode. snork


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

The old app still works fine. It's not broken and I don't try to fix it.


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

I called about it. Got the "uninstall reinstall bit". Which I did. No joy. Today I went into settings>apps>uber driver>app details. Said there was an update, dated Oct 22. Did the update and it's back working.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

well I think I got it figured out too, but it wasn't the update. At least for me. I did the "uninstall reinstall bit". Then I went online. I forgot to input my beacon. But when the beacon was not paired and I had my bluetooth off it worked. It doesn't seem to be able to work with bluetooth paired to anything.... on google maps in the settings>navigation>sound it says "allow voiceover when bluetooth is on" and it was checked.. That is why ( I think ) the google maps lady kept talking when the in app voice did not.....What do ya'll think? He was back talking all day to me.. i didn;t even bother to input my beacon or turn on the blue tooth... i would rather have my audio work then the light with pretty colors.. LOL PS? anyone wanna buy a beacon???? HAHAHA


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

After doing nothing, it came back on yesterday. 
I thought the voices came back. LoL, did, sorta. 

Really got to not needing it.


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

i got used to it myself kinda liked it too1


----------



## Saltminer (Mar 3, 2018)

yup, fixed...now except for the rush hour screen freezes and navigation lags and sending you behind the addresses and directing you onto one way streets and showing roads that don't exist and using roads that have been closed for years and having you spinning in circles in shopping centers and industrial parks and making illegal left turns and …. the app is perfect


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Saltminer said:


> yup, fixed...now except for the rush hour screen freezes and navigation lags and sending you behind the addresses and directing you onto one way streets and showing roads that don't exist and using roads that have been closed for years and having you spinning in circles in shopping centers and industrial parks and making illegal left turns and &#8230;. the app is perfect


So, back to normal....

LoL


----------



## uberwalt (Jul 27, 2018)

Does anyone care to guess why Uber switched from Google Maps to their homemade crap? Royalty fees to Google maybe?


----------



## Justmakingmoney (Feb 3, 2018)

Glad I'm not alone. Silence is nice till pax starts chatting.  My update didn't work to bring the voices back and I too contacted them a few times with no response. GM compass was acting funny, wouldn't stop rotating when running with uber app regardless of settings, so I went into one of the FAQ menus where it stated a charging cord plugged directly into usb ports vs using a car charger could cause navi to go silent. Weird. I have a 3 plug, 4 usb port charger from Amazon. Rotated thru all 4 usb ports, no luck but everything else worked in them including GM I pulled out an old lighter charging adapter that has room for 2 usb cords, plugged into one of the 3 car charger ports and now it works fine again, at least until tomorrow.


----------

